# Collets and collet chucks.



## Pauli (Jan 3, 2008)

On the matter of collet chucks, mine did not come with a drawbar, but did have an M10 threaded hole for one. So I just use a stock threaded rod, washer and nut.

I wonder, is it horrable that I tap the threaded rod to remove the collet chuck? Is the collet chuck only surface hardened on the outside? It's some cheap rough cut stuff - edges are "China-sharp".

Maybee I should look into making a wedge, to use in between the normal chuckplate (non-removable), and the collet chuck?


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

*Collets and Collet chucks*

Hello Pauli,



I have an EMCO mill. Shown is instructions on how to remove the threaded collet chucks and drill chuck which is not threated. Do not hit to remove, could damage bearings.

You stated yours is a "China Sharp". Good luck with that mill.

Gerald Pierce
ttps://forums.mylargescale.com/images/MyLargeScale/attach/jpeg.gif


----------

